# "Kickme" Dogs



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

Why is it that a mojority of people who have small breed "kickme" dogs believe it is ok for them not to have manners. The reason I wite this is our neighbor has a jack russel cross that when ever we are outside and it is outside it come tearing up barking and growling like it owns the place and bites your ankles. Everyone knows that if a larger dog were to do the same thing there would be dire circumstances.

I run my dogs with me along side my bike and today I threw the leash loop over the handle bars and put both of them in a sit while I walked to the mailbox to check the mail. While I was doing this lone and behold supermutt comes over to pester my two labs. In doing so my puppy of the two manages to knock the bike over and knock itself in the head with the frame freaking her out which in turn freaked out the older which the neighbor lady thought was down right hilarious. This was the straw that broke the camels back. I let both my labs off their leesh and let them take after the little sh*t. I know this probably wasnt the most PC thing to do but you all know you don't always think clearly when you loose your temper. Nothing really happened my two labs sniff the other dogs like dogs do and then the little mutt bit my male and thats when hell broke loose. Both my dogs took after the little SOB and cornered it. They didn't bite it or anything just tripped it a couple of times and that was it. All of this which happened in my yard. Needless to say the neighbor lady didnt think this very funny because her poor "little" dog could have been hurt. which to me there is very little differnce in what her dog did and what mine did.But because of the size difference she didnt see any harm in her dogs actions. Needless to say had the owner not been outside I would have been very tempted to take a PAT attemped.

Sorry for the rant but sometimes its just nice to vent. :thumb:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I know what you mean. People think it is cute when a little dog acts out. But if a big dog does it it is considered agressive.

I would have a talk with your neighbor about this. I am sure you don't want to cause waves with a neighbor. But try to address it with some tact. Bring up you don't like how it nips at ankles. Then ask how your neighbor feel if it would accidently nip at a young child. Like a 2 or 3 year old that does not know any better. Then bring up the liability issue.....if the dog bites someone they can come after the homeowner. Plus pay out the butt. Then their insurance company would make her put down the dog and possibly cancel them. I am insurance agent and all of this is true.


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

Exactly! she has a young son a little older than mine. Plus, we live on the airbase. Meaning all dog smust be in a leash or in a kennel/fenced area when outside. Her husband is deployed and she is having a tough time of it. But if talking to her doesnt resolve the issue I would be oblagated to bring it up the chain of command.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I call them little nippers and they usually get a swift kick in the arse! Can't stand them, my neighbor raises ****suz or whatever the heck there called. Absolutely the worse behaving dogs I've ever seen, my lab will ussually take one step towards them and they tear home whining. :rollin:


----------

